# Rigs this weekend?



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Weather looks to be improving Friday through the weekend. Thinking about a pre-Christmas yellowfin trip to the rigs out of Destin. Anybody else going?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Not me, we are done till after the holidays. Good luck to those that get out! Be safe and catch some big ones!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

naaah, I have to go to orlando. It figures... the seas would calm amd I am headed outta here..... if you go, good luck!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

yea keeping an eye on the weather... earlier it looked like it was calming from one source, but NOAA is predicting some very nasty stuff out there. Granted, noaa isn't exactly known for their accurate predictions. 

Keeping an eye on it... fingers crossed.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Wish we were. Good luck!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Tuesday is suppose to be slick calm according to our websites. It paid for by Chevron and is what they use out here and it seems pretty darn accurate. 

1-3 from 0001-0600 they 0-1' from 0600-1800. WInds shifting from NE to the E 5kts. Seas building starting at 1800 to 2-4. 

1-2 feet right now and wind is less then 5 kts out of the North.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Deeplines said:


> Tuesday is suppose to be slick calm according to our websites. It paid for by Chevron and is what they use out here and it seems pretty darn accurate.
> 
> 1-3 from 0001-0600 they 0-1' from 0600-1800. WInds shifting from NE to the E 5kts. Seas building starting at 1800 to 2-4.
> 
> 1-2 feet right now and wind is less then 5 kts out of the North.


Thanks, would greatly appreciate another report from your sources on a thursday with a weekend prediction if possible!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> Thanks, would greatly appreciate another report from your sources on a thursday with a weekend prediction if possible!


Terrible, Thursday is 10' Gusts to 40 Kts. 

Sat. and sun is 5' and 15kts winds out of the E and SE. 

Just remember that these are for the coast of Louisanna. Only 130 miles from Pensacola so most of the weax will be about a 6-10 delay.

Thursday and The weekend is an Extended lookout. We will not get a new updated one till Thursday morning. 

Seas are 1-2' today out here, 180 miles offshore and winds are out of the NE at 8kts. Think they called for 0-2 and less then 5kts. That is the way it was last night.

Forgot to add, swell periods are 7 seconds.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.... it looks awful and my hopes are diminishing. Still hoping to leave out of Destin friday night if it clears. Hoping it will lay down enough but not looking to make a 140 mile run to fight waves there and back. 

Another post on thursday would be greatly appreciated from your sources. Which rig are you on?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Still the same for Thursday. 10'

Weekend 4-5 feet occasional 8' Winds out of SE/SSE 15-20 all weekend.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What kind of boat are you working with? We've been thinking I taking our contender (with extra fuel storage) to the rigs sometime from Destin.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Running a 27 center console, with a 100 gallon auxiliary tank on deck... this gives me a 380 miles range of running at 20 knts.

Very plausible out of Destin.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am looking at putting a trip together. Probably running out Sunday morning and returning Monday morning. Anyone else going to be out towards the rigs?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I am going fishing Sunday, haven't decided which direction yet, with the weather change coming on Monday I won't be staying overnight.

Sunday looks like the best day, things should start laying down Friday and continue in that direction until sometime Monday.

Not sure what forecast / source Deeplines was looking at for a 4-5 prediction, but everything I have looked at has 1-2 for Sat/Sun

Good Luck


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw basically the same thing as "Contender". I will come in if it gets bad Sunday night, but with a south wind on Monday, I don't mind a following sea for the ride home if it does pick-up early...


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's one forecast

http://map1.sst-offshore.com/reefcast/reefcast.al2.php

Here's another one

http://passageweather.com/maps/gulfmexico/wind/066.png


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Contender said:


> I am going fishing Sunday, haven't decided which direction yet, with the weather change coming on Monday I won't be staying overnight.
> 
> Sunday looks like the best day, things should start laying down Friday and continue in that direction until sometime Monday.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE CORRECT!!
That was for my location. Here is the forecast for the Natilus for Sat. at 1800. More along where you may be fishing. 
It will be a bumpy ride out though Sat. morning. 3-5' for that area.

E 5-10 0-2 pd 3 NNE 1-3 pd 6 1800 Sat.
SE 5-10 0-2 pd 2 NE 1-3 pd 6 2359 Sat. 
Sunday, 23 December: Wind SSE-S 8-15 G20 kts. Combined waves 2-5 ocnl 6 ft.
Monday, 24 December: Wind SSE-SSW 10-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.
Tuesday, 25 December: Wind SSE-SSW 13-20 G25 kts. Combined waves 4-7 ocnl 9 ft.
Wednesday, 26 December: Wind SSW-SW 13-20 G25 kts, shift NW-NNW 15-22 G27 kts eve. Combined waves 6-9 ocnl 12 ft.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Any recent updates Deeplines, Sat night Sunday am looking good, locked and loaded Steps and Ram if the seas subside Sat like they say.....


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

One night weather window for sat night looks good but it's too small for me... looks like a boat and tackle rigging weekend instead. Good luck to all going out there


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I canceled as well. Went from sunny to mostly sunny to cloudy. Rain is now 50% for Sunday night. 

Forecast block to the south and west is giving 4', all too close for me.

Wind is about 20 knots right now so big seas tomorrow no matter what happens tonight there will be some "hangovers".

Anyway, good luck guys -- leave a few for us light weights


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

On the wait as well from this side.
Keep the beat!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Dropping out as well, too short a window..rigs (floaters RP/Marlin/Horn) look to be in good water


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not going either...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like they missed it too. Sorry about that. Just checked there latest and of course it says 2' all day today instead of building from what it said two days ago. I can predict the weather as it happens dang it. !!!!!!

They are pretty good though.


----------

